# The Random Video Game Name Generator



## Random User (Aug 31, 2010)

http://norefuge.net/vgng/vgng.html

Interesting Results I've gotten:
Dirty Castlevania Fun
Drug-Induced Sailboat Panic
Screaming Porn Master
Russian Badminton in the Sky


----------



## The DK (Sep 2, 2010)

Australian Disco Fun
No One Can Stop the Kabuki in Toyland
Toxic Sandwich Competition
Holy Caveman Chronicles
Grimy Platypus of the Damned- i might would actually play that


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Super Sexy Vocabulary Castle
Peaceful Handgun Deathmatch
NCAA WWE Groove (wtf?)
Violent Buddhist Fight
Underwater STD Palace

Wow lol


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 2, 2010)

Catholic Afro from Mars
Incomprehensible Mech Orchestra 
Save Yourself from the Furry Through Time 
Jedi Wheelchair X-treme 
Satan's Batman Dudes
Regal Transvestite Explosion


----------



## Don (Sep 2, 2010)

Electric Sushi in Middle-Earth 
Narcoleptic Platypus Trilogy 
High-Speed Hobo Horde
Great Manlove Mania - (The lesser known title of FAF)
Impossible Cheese X 

I admit with no shame that I would want to play some of these if they existed.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 2, 2010)

Confusing Viking Takedown
Asian Sewer Marines
Samba de Vampire Pimps
Jamacan Tank Invasion
Gothic Bubblegum Special Edition


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I admit with no shame that I would want to play some of these if they existed.


 
agreed


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

Mary Kate and Ashley's Magic Bloodbath
The Muppets NASCAR GT
Save Yourself from the Pokemon Revolution
Indian Chef - The Card Game
Ghetto Makeout Rescue
Teenage Gimp Operatives
Michael Jackson's Grizzly Bear Palace
Final Fantasy Transvestite Girl
Monty Python's Bow Hunter Bastards
Nudist Beach XP
Glowing Ostrich Wars
Donkey Kong's Goth Oppression
Hindu Helicopter of the Third Reich
Telekinetic Nudist - The Quickening
Vegetarian Acid Smuggler
Canadian Shark Tournament


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 5, 2010)

kosher volleyball hospital

a hospital for jewish volleyball players?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

Tribal Mech Co-Op - I could so see this becoming a real game.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 5, 2010)

Master Chief's River DS was my favorite result
Indiana Jones and the Mafia Wars  The Muppets Desert Turbo and Infinite Rocket Deathmatch sound like they could be actual games


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

Inbred Underwear Dash 
Fancy Equestrian Paratroopers
Drug-Induced Elevator Uprising
Combat Banjo Temple 
Pro Crowbar Warrior 

i would seriously play all of these


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 8, 2010)

Sinister Furry Playhouse
Elderly Animal Beatdown
Legendary Juggalo Slam
Drug-Induced Square Dancing Creator
Jewish Manlove Revenge 

Epic! I'm loving this. :3


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 8, 2010)

Apathetic Kangaroo of the Damned
Night of Sex- The Movie (Not Joking)
Unreal Walrus Task Force
Hillbilly Hippo Invaders
Tiger Woods' Octopus Preacher
Nuclear Zamboni Camp

God, I love that site.


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 8, 2010)

fancy carnival wrangler
caribbean puppy 95
kirby's zamboni carnage
the great basketball knights
little sudoku uncemsored
lair of the outlaw blast
ghetto acid troopers
tactical robot in africa
nihilistic manlove explosion


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> fancy carnival wrangler
> caribbean puppy 95
> *kirby's zamboni carnage*
> the great basketball knights
> ...


 NO HE'S GOING TO CLEAN ME!


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

Bonk's Sniper Babies
Alcoholic Metal Smuggler
Team Chess Co-Op
Eco-Friendly Sailboat Unit
Bling Bling Ballet Romp
Fiery Mahjong Havoc 
Armored Chess Rangers
Muppet Pogo in the Middle East


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2010)

NCAA Mahjong Princess 

What.


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 10, 2010)

Sensual Pony Castle

You know you want that. :lol:


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 10, 2010)

Dangerous Werewolf Battalion? Sounds cool. I can't wait.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 12, 2010)

Tried this at another forum and got "Samurai Furry from Outer Space". So I drew it.

Here's some that I got:

Preschool Ice Cream Rangers
Fisher Price Frog of the Third Reich
Tribal Pachinko Horror
Looney Tunes Amish Gaiden
Save Yourself from the Castlevania Trainer
Wandering Yak of Love
Occult Bingo Starring Mickey Mouse
The Sims: Ninja Gone Wild


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 12, 2010)

Spirit of the Cheese of Death 
Hyper STD Fandango 
Special Bobsled Island 
Romantic Cardboard Espionage 
Islamic Funk Party 
Psycho Prison Boy 
Enraged Bongo Trader 
Boring Horse Racing Wranglers 
Escape From Tricycle Dreamland
Mechanized Cooking Football 
Post-Apocalyptic Vegetarian Explosion


----------



## Corto (Sep 12, 2010)

Hip-Hop Amish Shootout.
Hip-Hop Amish Shootout 


*Hip-Hop Amish Shootout 
*
This is the best site.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 12, 2010)

NCAA Bimbo Project
*Preschool Katana Heroes*
*Islamic Cookie Destruction *(The cookies are the source of their power.)
Post-Apocalyptic Bomberman Groove
*Excruciating Guitar Domination *(Sounds like a Metal band.)
Italian Baking Trivia
*My Very Own Squirrel Smuggler* (Sounds like a really weird children's toy.)
*Children of the Goth Strike Force*
*Preschool Vocabulary All-Stars*
*Heroic Hamster Dudes*
*Combat Furry DX*
Queen of the Robot Slaughter
Retarded Trampoline Armagedon (aka what happens when you drop a nuke on a trampoline in Scribblenauts)
Insane Chicken Lord
Creepy Breakdancing Psychiatrist
*Frankenstein's Underwear Fight*
*German Vocabulary Disaster*
*Furry Bimbo Smackdown*
Emo Mountain Climber Crime Scene Investigation (100 bucks says they all jumped)
Monty Python's Mind Control Train (The funny thing is, they would do this.)
Death Defying Disco on the Road (Like Frogger but with afros.)
*Everybody Loves the Walrus of Doom *(This sounds like a TV series.)
*Furry Elevator Hell*

A lot of these could be band names as well.

Edit: *Dr. Dog Slaughter*

Also, I got Throbbing Dog ______ at one point but there's no Cock to go with it.

Edit2: *Stylish Underwear Hero*


----------



## Jude (Sep 12, 2010)

Morbidly Obese Sumo in the Salad Kingdom

Sounds... like fun?


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Night of the Go-Kart Epidemic 
*Attack of the Polka on the High Seas *
Enraged Tank in the Magic Kingdom 
Political Software of Death (the government)
Madden Banjo Experience 
Master Chief's Mushroom of Death


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 13, 2010)

*The castle of sunshine zombies*
Jewish spatula in Middle-Earth
Drunken speed rave
Nihilistic ostrich derby
Radioactive fun oppression
Italian jetpack racer
Ghetto math remix
*Heinous spider insanity*
*Magical acid melee*
*Perfect spork pimps*
Fruity hobo frenzy
Hardcore yoga boy
*Yoshi's raccoon party*
Amateur paintball of doom
*Samurai furry apocalypse*
Ones I would play are in* bold*

3D Trailer park panic 
Legand of the 3D orchestra
Unreal animal 95
*Planet of the blood hoedown*
*High-speed stick massacre*
*Mario's devil special edition*
cool bong DJ
*Horrifying Burger in My Pocket*
Nudist Duck Gone Wild


----------

